# Magnified...



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is a magnified snowflake:


----------



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

Human eyelashes...


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

crispy said:


> Here is a magnified snowflake:






  For real?!  That is mindblowing.  Well, to me anyway,  I know zot about snow.  Thought snowflakes were all like those Chrissy deccys.   I've seen the eyelash ones before though.


----------



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

Here is a link to other magnified snowflakes:

http://www.designboom.com/technology/snowflake-images-under-an-electron-microscope/


----------



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

Can you believe this is a maggot?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Crispy, have forwarded link to a rel who's interested in things scientific.

This is the kind of thing that make forums a great place, always something to rekindle our interest in the world around us.


----------



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you, Diwundrin.  Here is the head of a mosquito. 






*HERE IS THE LINK TO MORE MAGNIFIED PICS

http://thechive.com/2012/01/09/what-the-world-looks-like-magnified-22-millions-times-14-photos/

*


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 27, 2013)

_OMG they are amazing Crispy_


----------



## TICA (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm going to have nightmares about those pictures!!   Really interesting though....


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _OMG they are amazing Crispy_


Thank you, Jillaroo.  

Here is magnified cucumber skin:


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

Dust mites.


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

Lice


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

Ice crystal


----------



## That Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey, SifuPhil!  What is it???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2013)

Amazing photos of bees, click arrow to see next one...http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...e-Inventory.html?frame=2656062#?frame=2656062


----------



## crispy (Oct 4, 2013)

Bees are beautiful but some look really nasty.  I lived out in the country with a friend and for the first time planted bok choy, lettuce, kale, and various other greens in his garden.  When the kale reached a certain height, I had a ton of really BIG, nasty looking, dark colored bees, every day, stripping the plant bare.  I don't know what type of bee they were but someone tried to tell me they were killer bees.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2013)

There was a time where I had a huge amount of bees in my yard, they stayed for a few hours.  The trunk of my fruit tree was covered with bees, like the tree was alive.  There were also some flying in the area, and a few throughout the yard.  I went out with my husband and the dogs to take a closer look, and they didn't bother us at all.  They were in the process of relocating, and when they were ready to head for their new home, they took off as quickly as they came.


----------



## GDAD (Oct 5, 2013)

Photos of sand grains.


http://www.sandgrains.com/sand-grains-gallery.html


----------



## That Guy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------

